# SIRIUS Questions!!! Urgent



## rknj79 (Oct 17, 2006)

I need help! I just purchased a preowned 2002 745i...I was really dissapointed to find out that there is no way to have BMW hardwire a sirius radio for me. I now have a sirius s50 using wireless modulation and it sounds like crap!!! Does anyone know of any alternatives. I thought I can use an FM relay to make it sound better, but no one is willing to install it for me - most people have told me that the 2002 745i radio is all fiber-optics, and they do not want to play around with the cutting of the wires.

Am I being lied to?

Is there an alternative solution? I am willing to consider anything?
Is there any sirius retrofit kit for the 2002 745i?
Will there ever be one?

Please! My radio sounds like crap.


----------



## esoteric (Dec 10, 2005)

you have several options, the easiest is to have your tuner sent out to nav-tv for a conversion called an aud7, then you can do a nav video interface to have on screen data. but i would opt for the alpine vhub, 211a, with the satelite interface, and the rest is all up to you, dvd, hd radio, ipod, yada yada yada


----------



## esoteric (Dec 10, 2005)

i have a buddy in New Jersey that can handle it for you... his name is Ron at streeteffectz

908.964.6469 ask for ron...


----------



## esoteric (Dec 10, 2005)

and tell him you are returning his call, otherwise you won't get ahold to him...


----------



## rknj79 (Oct 17, 2006)

thanks for the reply...I called lated today, but he was not there...I will keep you posted.
Thanks again.


----------



## rknj79 (Oct 17, 2006)

*Fiber Optics*

One last thing...all this talk about the difficulity with the fiber optics, is there any validity in those claims?


----------



## DanT (Apr 14, 2003)

Yes those claims are true. The BMW Audio system uses a Fiber Optic bus called the "MOST" bus (Media-Oriented Systems Transport.) This does make it diffficult for your average joe to add any audio equipment to your vehicle without running in to problems. You can check out this article here concerning vehicle bus systems, it touches slightly on the MOST bus.

http://www.xilinx.com/publications/xcellonline/xcell_48/xc_pdf/xc_autobus48.pdf


----------



## rknj79 (Oct 17, 2006)

Hey Everyone thanks again for all the help....

So if the claims are true, I am wondering why I would have to shell out 700 to install the Alpine hub pro? To me, it appears that there is going to be the need to install some sort of vechicle specific adapter for the wiring. If thats the case, why can't that adapter be used for a regular FM relay?


----------



## esoteric (Dec 10, 2005)

re-reading everything... 

an fm modulator is ok, youcan a wireless type on not worry about any splicing, but I shall forwarn you now, that if an FM mod was a solution they would be selling like candy. but the reality is they are taking an already crappy sound (compressed sirius/xm) and rebroadcasting it over an fm frequency... which is just going to make the bad worse.

I have done them in the past, it just however isn't anything the customer thinks is positive

by the way the alpine Vhub to use is $300 retail, you don't want the pro


----------

